
High-Precision Linear Algebra in Julia: BigFloat vs. Arb - BlackFingolfin
http://fredrikj.net/blog/2018/07/high-precision-linear-algebra-in-julia-bigfloat-vs-arb/
======
ChrisRackauckas
This is fantastic! I wonder what the difference is if you're just using
ArbFloats.jl for a quick and easy BigFloat replacement.

